# Alex Dowsett's hour attempt



## Cathryn (30 Oct 2021)

Alex Dowsett is in Mexico for his hour attempt on Wednesday (is that the 3rd?). Hoping he does it - he's had a rough season and I always think he seems like a nice bloke. 

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/do...as-he-acclimatises-for-hour-record-in-mexico/

I don't understand why he's doing it at altitude? Whenever I ran at altitude when we lived in California, I always found it brutally hard. Does anyone cleverer than I have the answer?


----------



## midlife (30 Oct 2021)

At altitude the density of the air is less dense so less aerodynamic drag. Downside is less oxygen for respiration... With enough haemoglobin the altitude wins


----------



## fossyant (30 Oct 2021)

Air density is lower. Hard work on lungs, but potentially quicker


----------



## DCLane (30 Oct 2021)

Bear in mind he lives at altitude in Andorra, so has already got used to training at that level. Whether he can make it work is different.

He's been posting regular Youtube updates about his preparation: https://www.youtube.com/c/AlexDowsettOfficial


----------



## Cathryn (30 Oct 2021)

Thanks for the altitude info, people. I guess that's where running and cycling at altitude differ. And good point about Andorra being high up already.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Oct 2021)

He is slightly acclimatised as during the season he lives in Andora at the a slightly high level than Mexico . Was going to do it in Manchester but the velodrome is having a new roof . So altitude it is thinner air versus less power which wins .
Lots of vids on his YouTube channel thigh club
Edit beat too it by @DCLane


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Thanks for the altitude info, people. I guess that's where running and cycling at altitude differ. And good point about Andorra being high up already.



The body adapts to altitude , it compensates. I’d estimate whenever I’ve gone over 6,000 to 7,000 metres in altitude it takes 3-4 weeks to acclimatise. If you went to altitude and acclimatised you’d find the running just as easy as where you currently live.

For the hour record to work at altitude he will need to be fairly well acclimatised. Going from sea level to significant height and immediately trying for the record would not work.


----------



## midlife (30 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The body adapts to altitude , it compensates. I’d estimate whenever I’ve gone over 6,000 to 7,000 metres in altitude it takes 3-4 weeks to acclimatise. If you went to altitude and acclimatised you’d find the running just as easy as where you currently live.
> 
> For the hour record to work at altitude he will need to be fairly well acclimatised. Going from sea level to significant height and immediately trying for the record would not work.



Despite all of Peter Post's cash I think that was Roy Schuiten's downfall....


----------



## Cathryn (30 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> For the hour record to work at altitude he will need to be fairly well acclimatised. Going from sea level to significant height and immediately trying for the record would not work.



That’s what bewildered me. But I forgot he lives in Andorra!


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Nov 2021)

Article about Dowsett, the hour and haemophilia
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2021/nov/01/cyclist-alex-dowsett-hour-record-attempt-haemophilia


----------



## Cathryn (3 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Article about Dowsett, the hour and haemophilia
> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2021/nov/01/cyclist-alex-dowsett-hour-record-attempt-haemophilia


Great article, thanks for flagging it. Crossing my fingers for him tonight.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2021)

Hmmm, live stream on iPlayer doesn't seem to have got going.... It should have started by now?


----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2021)

Ah now up and running....


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2021)

3.287 seconds down after 102 laps. 

Is he holding himself back so he can really go hard at it for the last few minutes...?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> 3.287 seconds down after 102 laps.
> 
> Is he holding himself back so he can really go hard at it for the last few minutes...?



He said he was going to keep it controlled first 30 mins, then open the taps somewhat in second half.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Nov 2021)

Not looking overly clever at 4 seconds down. Hopefully he proves me wrong, they are saying that conditions could not be better.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2021)

I'm hoping and thinking it's deliberate to be marginally down. Ave speed is nudging up...
Can't really let it climb much from 7sec though, needs to start slowing clawing it back now


----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2021)

Hmmm, lap times sliding upto 16.5s 16.6s 16.7s, that's not good, he needs to start whacking in the 16.1s and 16.2s in the last 15mins


----------



## Cathryn (3 Nov 2021)

It’s not looking good to this inexperienced observer! I might go to sleep and see what happens when I wake up!


----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2021)

Cathryn said:


> It’s not looking good to this inexperienced observer! I might go to sleep and see what happens when I wake up!


Only 10.mins or so to go, but he isn't going to make it, might have a chance on the UK record


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2021)

A brave effort!


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Nov 2021)

Here's his fundraising page https://www.justgiving.com/campaign/AlexDowsettsWorldRecordAttempt


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2021)

well done but i reckon his saddle didnt help , he needed something more comfy


----------



## Cathryn (4 Nov 2021)

I'm sad for him. And nervous about his contract prospects for 2022.


----------



## DCLane (4 Nov 2021)

@Cathryn - he's got a contract for 2022, having signed a 2-year deal last year, but 2023 might be difficult.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Cathryn - he's got a contract for 2022, having signed a 2-year deal last year, but 2023 might be difficult.


Let's hope that he manages to win a few stages/races here and there next year!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Nov 2021)

Better to try and fail than never try at all.


----------



## Cathryn (4 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Cathryn - he's got a contract for 2022, having signed a 2-year deal last year, but 2023 might be difficult.


I didn’t know! Im so pleased for him! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Fat Lars (8 Nov 2021)

It is not possible to compare the athletic performances of the different riders who have broken the hour record . Back In 1972 the hour record was 49.431 km set by Eddie Merckx and now the existing record is 55.089 km set by Victor Campenaerts. There are some great new riders who have burst on to the scene in the last couple of years and for me there is still room for improvement.


----------

